# Mayweather-Maidana - UNDERCARD discussion, news, updates, etc....



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

With Maidana being no better than Guerrero as an opponent, I'm kinda' hoping GBP will be encouraged to stack the card with decent names. Then again, it is almost March already, and one has to wonder whether they've left it way too late to do that?

But anyhow, if you've heard any news or rumours, post them here. I've so far read...

- Matthysse vs Cano
- Mares is being targeted Miura. 
- Khan's pondered the possibility of appearing
- Broner's name has also been thrown in the mix

....any more?

And who do you, *realistically*, see making it?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Broner has just tweeted or instrammed or whatever, a picture of him and Khan; asking the fans if they want to see this.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Broner has just tweeted or instrammed or whatever, a picture of him and Khan; asking the fans if they want to see this.












I'd gladly watch this.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

degale will beat badou jack on the opening fight


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Broner has just tweeted or instrammed or whatever, a picture of him and Khan; asking the fans if they want to see this.


Great chance this happens i think but it could be its own main event on another showtime date. I expect Khan to fight Broner or Guerrero.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn Broner/Khan! That'd be an amazing fight but i'd rather that be it's own main event because the buildup would be amazing.

I want Thurman/Matthysse on the undercard instead as the big co-main.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If Thurman - Matthysse and Khan - Broner get put on that is a fucking incredible card.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> If Thurman - Matthysse and Khan - Broner get put on that is a fucking incredible card.


Too good to be true. Matthysse vs Thurman is highly unlikely and not sure is want either to lose just yet either.

If khan vs Broner happens on the undercard I'd be more than happy with it. That is a quality support fight


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oli said:


> Too good to be true. Matthysse vs Thurman is highly unlikely and not sure is want either to lose just yet either.
> 
> If khan vs Broner happens on the undercard I'd be more than happy with it. That is a quality support fight


Thurman/Matthysse have been in talks. Both Haymon guys too IIRC


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Broner has just tweeted or instrammed or whatever, a picture of him and Khan; asking the fans if they want to see this.


Just saw it on FB Khan beats Broner IMO


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Broner Khan on the undercard would be more exciting fight than MAyweather-Maidana IMO


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Thurman/Matthysse have been in talks. Both Haymon guys too IIRC


Really? Christ. There's a lot to lose for both here especially Lucas. Let's hope GBP are setting a precedent of putting star studded under cards on to support Mayweather.

khan vs Broner 
Porter vs Brook

this would be a superb undercard


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oli said:


> Really? Christ. There's a lot to lose for both here especially Lucas. Let's hope GBP are setting a precedent of putting star studded under cards on to support Mayweather


Aren't your PPV's only like 15 bucks? I never had a problem buying the big fights but with the ridiculous undercards makes it even better.

I remember trying to stay sober at a party just so I could see Mares/Ponce fight before the main and telling everyone there to watch :lol:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Please make Khan vs Broner. How funny would that be to see Amir lose on the undercard?


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Oli said:


> Really? Christ. There's a lot to lose for both here especially Lucas. Let's hope GBP are setting a precedent of putting star studded under cards on to support Mayweather.
> 
> khan vs Broner
> Porter vs Brook
> ...


That'd be awesome, tough fight that for Thurman and Matthyse.
I see Khan beating Broner though


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Khan/Broner is it's own event. The ratings Broner and Khan can generate on it's own will sell itself.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Aren't your PPV's only like 15 bucks? I never had a problem buying the big fights but with the ridiculous undercards makes it even better.
> 
> I remember trying to stay sober at a party just so I could see Mares/Ponce fight before the main and telling everyone there to watch :lol:


They are about $25-30 in your money (I'm going off Froch vs Groves) . Either way Mayweather fights are usually free. Well you pay about $20 in your money per month for the Boxnation channel subscription but that's all.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oli said:


> They are about $25-30 in your money. Either way Mayweather fights are usually free. Well you pay about $5 in your money per month for the Boxnation channel subscription but that's all.


Lucky bastards :lol:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

People in the UK get out big fights for free or 25 tops.. Damn. An we cant even watch Burns crawford on tv.. You fuckin brats have no reason to complain


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Lucky bastards :lol:


I got that wrong I meant £10 a month for Boxnation which is about $20 to you maybe?

Its the only thing in this fucking country that IS good value LOL


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> People in the UK get out big fights for free or 25 tops.. Damn. An we cant even watch Burns crawford on tv.. You fuckin brats have no reason to complain


One of my only pet peeves is them moaning about PPV :lol:


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> With Maidana being no better than Guerrero as an opponent, I'm kinda' hoping GBP will be encouraged to stack the card with decent names. Then again, it is almost March already, and one has to wonder whether they've left it way too late to do that?
> 
> But anyhow, if you've heard any news or rumours, post them here. I've so far read...
> 
> ...


Promising!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Khan/Broner is it's own event. The ratings Broner and Khan can generate on it's own will sell itself.


yeah I'm with you on that. I want to see it's own buildup.

I'm perfectly fine with Badou Jack opening up against Daniel Degale for the WBC Eliminator. Matthysse will be on the card one way or the other, just have to see who against. And Mares will be there for sure.

I'm guessing Mayweather vs Maidana
Mares vs Muira
Matthysse vs Cano 
Badou Jack vs Daniel Degale


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I'm with you on that. I want to see it's own buildup.
> 
> I'm perfectly fine with Badou Jack opening up against Daniel Degale for the WBC Eliminator. Matthysse will be on the card one way or the other, just have to see who against. And Mares will be there for sure.
> 
> ...


There is no way they waste a SHO date not having Khan/Broner the main event. I'm really hoping for Thurman/Matthysse though, even though Matty just had his eye fixed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> There is no way they waste a SHO date not having Khan/Broner the main event. I'm really hoping for Thurman/Matthysse though, even though Matty just had his eye fixed.


from what I've heard in the past is that Matthysse wants to stay at 140, so that's the only reason I'm reluctant to say the Thurman fight will happen.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Just saw it on FB Khan beats Broner IMO


If it was the confident Khan of two years ago, yeah, Khan would have swallowed him with his speed and activity. But this one that's in a transitional period and looks to be more vulnerable, could get stopped late on.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> People in the UK get out big fights for free or 25 tops.. Damn. An we cant even watch Burns crawford on tv.. You fuckin brats have no reason to complain


Technically Crawford/Burns is on AWE (Wealth Tv), nobody has that channel though


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Worth mentioning that Floyd said this on Broner:

_"I don't think he should be focusing on chasing the Maidana fight. I think what would be a good move for him is this. May 3rd, fight on my undercard; you know, fight a solid guy at 140, get back on track and get your career in order,"_

Source: http://www.latinopost.com/articles/...ing-news-2014-floyd-mayweather-next-fight.htm


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> If it was the confident Khan of two years ago, yeah, Khan would have swallowed him with his speed and activity. But this one that's in a transitional period and looks to be more vulnerable, could get stopped late on.


Thats a good point. But I just think with Broners low activity that Khan would get confident and start swarming all over him.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Worth mentioning that Floyd said this on Broner:
> 
> _"I don't think he should be focusing on chasing the Maidana fight. I think what would be a good move for him is this. May 3rd, fight on my undercard; you know, fight a solid guy at 140, get back on track and get your career in order,"_
> 
> Source: http://www.latinopost.com/articles/...ing-news-2014-floyd-mayweather-next-fight.htm


Good advice by FMjr.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Thats a good point. But I just think with Broners low activity that Khan would get confident and start swarming all over him.


Yeah, which is likely that Khan would rack up the rounds quite easily. But the moment he falls into one or two hard counters, you have to wonder how he'll react. With this current version you don't know if he'll topple over, or lose his head and abandon his gameplan.

But anyway, I think this fight is very unlikely to feature as an undercard. It's an event of its own.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Matthysse ain´t fighting Thurman, he staying at 140 and possibly will fight some less known guy in April.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> One of my only pet peeves is them moaning about PPV :lol:


Any idea what you have to pay to watch Premier league football from the UK?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

You guys in the states get shit coverage of UK/Euro boxing. Anyway we do pay less but at the same time you lucky fuckers dont have to stay up past 11pm to watch anything!

Ive stayed up until 6:30am to see the American fights! Maidana Broner was the last one and worth it....:yep


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> That'd be awesome, tough fight that for Thurman and Matthyse.
> I see Khan beating Broner though


It would be fucking outstanding. As for Matthyse vs Thurman I don't want it yet. I like both and if Lucas was to lose that's very bad for him and what does he then do? If Keith gets beat then the potential behind him gets derailed. Not sure I want it yet. I'd be happy to see Matthyse stay at 140.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> People in the UK get out big fights for free or 25 tops.. Damn. An we cant even watch Burns crawford on tv.. You fuckin brats have no reason to complain


Are you some kind of twat? Who moans about it? Expect for when we get David Haye bullshit on PPV but wouldn't you object to that?

Also we have to wait up til nearly 6am for a decent fucking fight in Las Vegas... Do you actually think we ought to be paying the same as you? Are you some kind of limp wristed ****?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Now degale vs jack is out of the question I would love to see degale-bika as the ppv opener


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

At about 1:09 starts talking about possibly fight on May 3rd. Both bro's lobbying to get on that card


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> You guys in the states get shit coverage of UK/Euro boxing. Anyway we do pay less but at the same time you lucky fuckers dont have to stay up past 11pm to watch anything!
> 
> Ive stayed up until 6:30am to see the American fights! Maidana Broner was the last one and worth it....:yep


I have a lot of respect for you European guys who watch cards that start early in the morning.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


what fight did they interview him at

your fav looks like he got younger


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what fight did they interview him at
> 
> your fav looks like he got younger


on Shobox tonight right before Badou Jack's fight. Mayweather also said his favorite fighters of all time is Ricardo Lopez, Larry Holmes and Aaron Pryor. Then hw said if he could fight anybody in boxing history, he would have fought Julio Cesar Chavez or Roberto Duran


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Thanks for the vid, even though i'm a big Maidana fan i can't help but like Floyd and admire his talents. Still hoping for the upset though ha.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Oli said:


> It would be fucking outstanding. As for Matthyse vs Thurman I don't want it yet. I like both and if Lucas was to lose that's very bad for him and what does he then do? If Keith gets beat then the potential behind him gets derailed. Not sure I want it yet. I'd be happy to see Matthyse stay at 140.


Completely agree I think Lucas needs a few wins before stepping up to that level.
Not to mention Thurman is a massive welter.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Yeah, which is likely that Khan would rack up the rounds quite easily. But the moment he falls into one or two hard counters, you have to wonder how he'll react. With this current version you don't know if he'll topple over, or lose his head and abandon his gameplan.
> 
> But anyway, I think this fight is very unlikely to feature as an undercard. It's an event of its own.


Yeah I can see that scenario playing out.
I could also see Broner being to banged up to follow up when he does.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I'm with you on that. I want to see it's own buildup.
> 
> I'm perfectly fine with Badou Jack opening up against *Daniel *Degale for the WBC Eliminator. Matthysse will be on the card one way or the other, just have to see who against. And Mares will be there for sure.
> 
> ...


:lol: Getting a bit muddled up mate. Jack got blasted though, as you already know I'm sure.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> on Shobox tonight right before Badou Jack's fight. Mayweather also said his favorite fighters of all time is Ricardo Lopez, Larry Holmes and Aaron Pryor. Then hw said if he could fight anybody in boxing history, he would have fought Julio Cesar Chavez or Roberto Duran


Cesar gives him a competitive match, but Floyd wins in an easier than expected fashion, which would surprise people

Robearto(e) beats him at least once in a trilogy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> :lol: Getting a bit muddled up mate. Jack got blasted though, as you already know I'm sure.


:lol: my bad man. Both of those guy's names always phuck me up Daniel Geale, James DeGale


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> People in the UK get out big fights for free or 25 tops.. Damn. An we cant even watch Burns crawford on tv.. You fuckin brats have no reason to complain





Oli said:


> I got that wrong I meant £10 a month for Boxnation which is about $20 to you maybe?
> 
> Its the only thing in this fucking country that IS good value LOL





turbotime said:


> One of my only pet peeves is them moaning about PPV :lol:


Yeah, we've got a pretty sweet deal. 10 pound a month works out at a little over 30p a day...

...but if you expect me to pay around 50 cents for Mayweather/Maidana you're out of your mind!

:smug


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

*UPDATE*

Following up on Broner's suggestion of fighting Khan, Khan has pushed out the idea of having it staged on Mayweather's undercard; hoping the winner would get Mayweather next.

Nice idea and all, but unlikely to happen. GBP would prefer to have this as an event of its own.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

boxingchamp has posted the below...



boxingchamp said:


> April 26th:
> 
> Khan vs Guerrero/Malignaggi
> Porter vs TBC
> ...


Is there a source for this??


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Cano got stopped last night too so he's out.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Cano got stopped last night too so he's out.


Ah yes, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Honestly Mayweather-Maidana fucking sucks donkey balls.. So putting Broner-Khan as the Co-Main might save it..


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: my bad man. Both of those guy's names always phuck me up Daniel Geale, James DeGale


They want to put Love on the undercard

that ish best not be a televised match


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> They want to put Love on the undercard
> 
> that ish best not be a televised match


if he's fighting Periban then he probably will be the opening bout.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Honestly Mayweather-Maidana fucking sucks donkey balls.. So putting Broner-Khan as the Co-Main might save it..


Turning Floyd fights into double-header like type events is a great marketing strategy.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Turning Floyd fights into double-header like type events is a great marketing strategy.


It's a good way to bring the boxing fans in.

The casuals will buy a lot of what they're being fed. It doesn't matter if in all likelihood Maidana won't land one punch on Floyd in 12 rounds, if the market the fight right then people will buy. Boxing fans however know this fight is some bullshit, and with so many PPVs in the states in such a short space of time, it's unlikely this will hold the appeal of Pacquiao Bradley or Cotto Martinez for fight fans. Therefore having a significant and interesting fight on the undercard is the way to get this fans interested and buying the fight when perhaps they wouldn't have in the first place.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather - I don't have an easy fight on May 3, 2014, so I can't over look Marcos Maidana but Amir Khan if you and Adrien Broner end up fighting each other on my show and you win (which you won't)... I'll fight you.










It seems Floyd, Khan and Broner all want that fight, but I don't think the promoters want to do it


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd Mayweather - I don't have an easy fight on May 3, 2014, so I can't over look Marcos Maidana but Amir Khan if you and Adrien Broner end up fighting each other on my show and you win (which you won't)... I'll fight you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd root for Amir if he was to fight Adrien:yep


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Floyd saying he'll fight Amir if Amir beats Adrien on his undercard. wtf

It's still too early in the year to ultimately decide on his September opponent. All kinds of shit can happen between now and then. There's a good chance Amir wouldn't be the most qualified candidate


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Turning Floyd fights into double-header like type events is a great marketing strategy.


I agree.. Especially since Floyd usually stinks out the Joint!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> I agree.. Especially since Floyd usually stinks out the Joint!


Have to disagree there but ok.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Espinoza has rejected the Khan-Broner idea. Khan is being given other dates/opponents.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Have to disagree there but ok.


Come on Bogo... Floyd-Baldo, Floyd-Ghost, Floyd-Canelo??


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Come on Bogo... Floyd-Baldo, Floyd-Ghost, Floyd-Canelo??


Baldomir was years ago and was mostly entertaining. He could have done more against Guerrero but the performance was great to watch. Canelo was not boring at all, he was pulling out all his tricks and just pasting him. Some appreciate the subtlety of his work, others just want fists to fly.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Baldomir was years ago and was mostly entertaining. He could have done more against Guerrero but the performance was great to watch. Canelo was not boring at all, he was pulling out all his tricks and just pasting him. Some appreciate the subtlety of his work, others just want fists to fly.


I guess you appreciate pure boxing.. I do as well to an extent. But @ the end of the day, look at my username! LOL


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Agogo said he will be fighting on this card after his fight on Saturday, no doubt it'll be either non televised or on the free section (assuming this exists in America)


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> boxingchamp has posted the below...
> 
> Is there a source for this??


I highly doubt we will see Khan Vs Malignaggi II


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

So far the rumored card looks like

Mayweather vs Maidana @ 147
Broner vs John Molina @ 140
Mares vs Muira @ 130
Love vs Periban @ 168

I like that. They have to make sure they have a good card that's still affordable. Broner gets to debut at 140 vs an exciting fighter as well and get his career back on track


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

that undercard looks like doo doo to be honest


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So far the rumored card looks like
> 
> Mayweather vs Maidana @ 147
> Broner vs John Molina @ 140
> ...


That looks underwhelming, to be honest.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

If Broner is going to debut at 140 I'd be happier if he fought Matthysse. Both are coming off a loss and it'd make for a barnstormer.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Broner ducking Khan by running to 140lb. He told Al Haymon he doesn't want another defeat


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So far the rumored card looks like
> 
> Mayweather vs Maidana @ 147
> Broner vs John Molina @ 140
> ...


they need to put a Bballandy™, Lucaz, Keith, Guerrero, Devon, etc type of fighter on that card

Floyd so fixated on putting love on every cardatsch


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ghost not interested in fighting for less than a mill apparently :-(


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Ghost not interested in fighting for less than a mill apparently :-(


It seems everyone's favorite Slique Black American boxer's purse is so large that the network can't afford to pay much on the undercards


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> I guess you appreciate pure boxing.. I do as well to an extent. But @ the end of the day, look at my username! LOL


Nothing wrong with appreciating a good slugfest. I love it too. But why are you in a lot of Mayweather threads if you dislike him and/or find him so boring?

He's considered an old guy as he's pushing 40 yrs of age. For an old man to box at the level he is at is purely amazing to watch. Same thing with Bernard and JMM although to a lesser extent I would say. In general people don't watch FMJ and expect knockouts. He's a unique type of entertainer therefore to say he "stinks up the joint" isn't accurate if you're trying to speak for the general public. It's like saying a great comedy film is boring just because there isn't action and violence.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It seems everyone's favorite Slique Black American boxer's purse is so large that the network can't afford to pay much on the undercards


500k would keep the lights on for a while


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The undercard looks fine to me. Yall are expecting too much especially when they're crunched for time. The fight is 9 weeks away.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mishima said:


> Broner ducking Khan by running to 140lb. He told Al Haymon he doesn't want another defeat


No Amir and Broner want the fight. The promoters don't want Khan or Broner losing their next fights though


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The undercard looks fine to me. Yall are expecting too much especially when they're crunched for time. The fight is 9 weeks away.


is Floyd even doing press tour


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> is Floyd even doing press tour


Yes, only reason for the delay is because Maidana is in Argentina waiting on the birth of his daughter, shes due on Wednesday i believe. Maidana might even be in the US on Saturday for the Canelo fight but it all depends on the birth.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The undercard looks fine to me. Yall are expecting too much especially when they're crunched for time. The fight is 9 weeks away.


Yeah and who's fault is that? Mayweathers for fucking around doing fuck knows what. Now it's a shit show all round.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Love!? atsch Put Warren on there instead. He's at least pretty good.


Fucking Love. Not the best undercard, but whatevs the last undercard was just too good to be true that's all.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So far the rumored card looks like
> 
> Mayweather vs Maidana @ 147
> Broner vs John Molina @ 140
> ...


:lol: That's a fucking dire card from top to bottom. I mean il end up watching because it's boxing after all. But I'm hardly excited or particularly looking forward to it especially. It's hardly unmissable is it.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No Amir and Broner want the fight. The promoters don't want Khan or Broner losing their next fights though


yeah i'm just trolling . I think they will build up this fight for the future


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oli said:


> :lol: That's a fucking dire card from top to bottom. I mean il end up watching because it's boxing after all. But I'm hardly excited or particularly looking forward to it especially. It's hardly unmissable is it.


A unification bout in the main and solid contenders on the card is hardly "dire" . Just get Love outta there.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Khan trolling Broner on twitter


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oli said:


> Yeah and who's fault is that? Mayweathers for fucking around doing fuck knows what. Now it's a shit show all round.


How on earth is it Mayweather's fault ? He's not the matchmaker/promoter for the undercards


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

We´ve seen worse.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

mishima said:


> Khan trolling Broner on twitter


Lmao they legit have Social media beef










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> is Floyd even doing press tour


They're probably trying to get a venue and card set first 


Oli said:


> Yeah and who's fault is that? Mayweathers for fucking around doing fuck knows what. Now it's a shit show all round.


you sound butthurt for over nothing


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

It looks a really poor card tbh why are people even trying to justify this as a good card your lying to yourself this fight really needs a big supporting fight not just rebuilding fights for Broner and Mares plus Love cmon open your eyes this is not a good PPV event at all.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Love isn't that good but he's a Mayweather fighter so we'll be forced to watch his ass. Khan-Broner as Co-main would sell this fight for me.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> How on earth is it Mayweather's fault ? He's not the matchmaker/promoter for the undercards


To be fair, the the main event can somewhat have an effect on the undercard. Depending on what it is and how the public react to it, promoters then can decide how much to bolster the card. Not to mention, the two fighters -- Khan and Maidana -- that have been linked to the undercard, are/were directly affected by the main event.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

What makes that proposed card disappointing is that none of the fights are competitive. We know the main event is a foregone conclusion, so at least make the support acts more entertaining.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Takamura said:


> Lmao they legit have Social media beef
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: Broner got jokes.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> To be fair, the the main event can somewhat have an effect on the undercard. Depending on what it is and how the public react to it, promoters then can decide how much to bolster the card. Not to mention, the two fighters -- Khan and Maidana -- that have been linked to the undercard, are/were directly affected by the main event.


Khan was never going to be on the card once Maidana was chosen for the main event. Khan said that almost immediately after he found out and went on his twitter meltdown.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Khan was never going to be on the card once Maidana was chosen for the main event. Khan said that almost immediately after he found out and went on his twitter meltdown.


Khan in an interview said he would have been up for being on the undercard if the money/exposure was good. And of course there's this recent Boner challenge. So I don't think Khan would have been completely out of the question.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Khan in an interview said he would have been up for being on the undercard if the money/exposure was good. And of course there's this recent Boner challenge. So I don't think Khan would have been completely out of the question.


I'm positive Khan/Broner is being saved for a main event slot.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm positive Khan/Broner is being saved for a main event slot.


Sorry, I didn't mean Khan and Broner against one another. Because I agree, that fight is an event on its own.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Broner vs Khan is being ruled out as a fight by Espinoza because Broner is going to 140 and Khan to 147, but there isn't a better fight for either fighter in those weight divisions than a fight with each other. 

The reason this won't happen (on whatever date) is because it's a fight both have a good chance of losing, and a loss at this stage of the career for either fighter is MASSIVELY damaging and would see a huge drop of in reputation and earning potential (unless it warrants an immediate rematch). Broner can't afford to suffer two losses on the bounce, and Khan is desperate for that Floyd fight. So, instead they'll go to 140 and 147 and fight softer touches than each other. 

It's a shame, because it's so clear that the moment this fight was mentioned the fans were clamouring for it. I don't think I've seen anyone speak out against this fight. There's nothing not to like.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

According to reliable sources Broner is facing John Molina at 140 on May 3rd


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> What makes that proposed card disappointing is that none of the fights are competitive. We know the main event is a foregone conclusion, so at least make the support acts more entertaining.


Love vs Periban will be competitive, but I know most people don't want to see him.

and Mares is gonna get knocked out again


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

"The Moment?" That's terrible! atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Camp has started


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Bottom right pic, look at his arm!! :stonk Greats pics!!

I think there's a good chance Maidana enters the ring heavier, (if they do a fight night weight), but I get the feeling Mayweather will look much larger in the ring.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Hopefully the undercard and venue are announced ffs. Ridiculous. Most likely streaming/theaters for this fight unless an incredible undercard. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Love vs Periban will be competitive, but I know most people don't want to see him.
> 
> and *Mares is gonna get knocked out again*


You reckon?? How good is Miura? I can't really assess his power.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

No press tour of any kind for Mayweather-Maidana. This has all been planned very late...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> You reckon?? How good is Miura? I can't really assess his power.


:yep I never seen him fight, so I'm mostly talking out of my ass. I just think Mares is going too high in weight. I thought 126 was too big of a jump and after being KO'd, he's going up again.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Camp has started


only 8 week training camp

I always thought it was 10 weeks for his May fights and 8 weeks for September matches


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

8 weeks is enough time for Floyd to be in top shape. The only time that I've seen him looked a bit out of shape was when he fought Ortiz. He only has to cut 3 pounds which he'll do in no time, and then train for the fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> only 8 week training camp
> 
> I always thought it was 10 weeks for his May fights and 8 weeks for September matches


What kind of retarded logic is that. Fucking hell. atsch


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sure Floyd's in shape and only needs minor conditioning work. He definitely needs to spar...a lot. I don't care who he is, at 37 years old he's going to need to work extra hard to stay sharp. I still don't think he fights 4 more times. I think he's going to have a close call one of these times and call it a day afterward. Hope it's not this fight though because it's such an underwhelming opponent


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> only 8 week training camp
> 
> I always thought it was 10 weeks for his May fights and 8 weeks for September matches


atsch

Do you make this shit up as you go? Stick with making unfunny boxer names. :lol:


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I never seen him fight, so I'm mostly talking out of my ass. I just think Mares is going too high in weight. I thought 126 was too big of a jump and after being KO'd, he's going up again.


I find this very bizarre, most of the comments after his last match made mention of him already being undersized at 126, has he commented on why he's jumping up again especially after a KO loss?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> What kind of retarded logic is that. Fucking hell. atsch


there's 9 months between September-May

5 months between May-September

obviously you're retarded since basic logic flies over your head. To top it all off you're an ugly kid with fucked up teeth



Mal said:


> atsch
> 
> Do you make this shit up as you go? Stick with making unfunny boxer names. :lol:


your quick to lick a dick tongue only dares voicing up once someone speaks up before you. you live life on your knees. it's laughable that you even try to question those above you


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> there's 9 months between September-May
> 
> 5 months between May-September
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> only 8 week training camp
> 
> I always thought it was 10 weeks for his May fights and 8 weeks for September matches


8 weeks is normal. He did 8 weeks for Ortiz and said it was his longest camp he's had at that point. Camps are usually 6-8 weeks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I find this very bizarre, most of the comments after his last match made mention of him already being undersized at 126, has he commented on why he's jumping up again especially after a KO loss?


yeah man I have no idea. Before the Ponce De Leon fight at 126, I said basically this "Mares only had 2 fights at 122. One was a catchweight of 120 because he was still trying to grow in weight. The other was against light punching Moreno who immediately moved down to 118 afterward. Now he's about to go up to fight Ponce. I think this is an awful move for Mares."

I was highly impressed when he outboxed and KO'd Ponce and thought he could handle it. Obviously I was proven wrong. But it Gonzales, I thought that maybe I wasn't far off after all. Now he's going up to 130 atsch


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> How good is Miura?


Slow, mediocre boxing skills but tough and a hard puncher - hits as hard as Uchiyama probably whom Miura has dropped when they met.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Second day of training. New boxing boots.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.laceupboxing.com/photos-mayweather-training-mega-gallery-exclusive/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Next update is the card is going to look like

Mayweather v Maidana
Khan v Guerrero
Broner v Humberto Soto
Love v Periban/Mares v Muira

Broner's fight depends on his placement on the card. If he's second, then it'll be John Molina, if it's third, then it'll be Soto


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Next update is the card is going to look like
> 
> Mayweather v Maidana
> Khan v Guerrero
> ...


I'm really not sure Khan or Guerrero fight on that card. There's less than 8 weeks now. I can't imagine either fighter being comfortable with that, especially Guerrero.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Next update is the card is going to look like
> 
> Mayweather v Maidana
> Khan v Guerrero
> ...


That would be excellent. The support act is better than the main event. But I doubt it happens, though.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Floyd just needs to get the fight just before his fight right. Khan vs Guerrero would be brilliant but can't see it happening. I know thurman supposed to be fighting on the 26th of April but if floyd can get him on his undercard against collazo that would be great too. If either of those happen its a great card.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Yeah it needs to have a good undercard because the reaction to the even so far has been poor. The majority of the hype that's been generated is the result of someone who's not even involved in the fight - Khan :lol:. And apparently there's a presser today - which only Floyd is gonna' turn up to? 

We're already heading close to mid March. Not the best of starts to the campaign, and so I'm concerned about GBP and Floyd's commitment to this card. Due to how late they left it, it makes you wonder whether they've resigned May 3rd to just a filler for Floyd's schedule.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Next update is the card is going to look like
> 
> Mayweather v Maidana
> Khan v Guerrero
> ...


While I would love this, I doubt there's enough money to make a card like this. Unless we all want $75 PPV costs.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Live presser here boys:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y18GUsFKlGo#t=304


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone watching this?

There is literally no one there.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Did Floyd come to talk about completely irrelevant random shit?


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmm, guess Lara is gonna be fighting against Ishe Smith according to Floyd.

Also, this is such a terrible presser. It's just Floyd being ADD and being unorganized in what he's talking about.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This is so cringe.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, this just keeps getting worse and worse. This is just a complete mess.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Don't know why floyd was giving a shout out to lee Simon that clip they showed promoting the moment was rubbish. Seen much better on yt, shame maidana wasn't there.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Ugh... FMjr is just terrible behind the podium or especially behind a mic. He doesn't seem to think about anything he says, and when he does, it's usually preceded by long pauses. Someone should have schooled him on speaking early on in his career.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I'm really not sure Khan or Guerrero fight on that card. There's less than 8 weeks now. I can't imagine either fighter being comfortable with that, especially Guerrero.


According to FightHype, both teams are down for the fight since both of them are coming off long layoffs.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Holy that was so weird. I rarely listen to Floyd talk though. Like, rarely.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> According to FightHype, both teams are down for the fight since both of them are coming off long layoffs.


Apparently there's no substance behind this, acc to Schaefer. Said that there's a litigation between GBP and Guerrero going on.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Espinoza said that Guererro is taking legal action against GBP so no chance of a Khan fight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Khan will fight some non-ranked guy.
Broner will fight some non-ranked guy.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> Khan will fight some non-ranked guy.
> Broner will fight some non-ranked guy.


Khan will fight Callazo and Broner will fight Molina or Soto from what i'm hearing.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Khan will fight Callazo and Broner will fight Molina or Soto from what i'm hearing.


Well, I hope Khan vs Collazo gets made, it´s a good fight. Molina Jr is not ranked, this is the guy who lost to DeMarco in the first round, Broner should destroy him. Soto is a tougher opponent but also, not a top 10 by any means....it´s okay for Broner though because he is coming from a big loss.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> Well, I hope Khan vs Collazo gets made, it´s a good fight. Molina Jr is not ranked, this is the guy who lost to DeMarco in the first round, Broner should destroy him. Soto is a tougher opponent but also, not a top 10 by any means....it´s okay for Broner though because he is coming from a big loss.


I totally agree on all points, Callazo is a good test for Khan, Khan could even get stopped which would be glorious and Broner fight looks pretty crap either way.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Thurman vs Collazo would be a better undercard fight. Khan should wait it out for Guerrero.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd is just terrible when it comes to talking. Either he starts stuttering, repeating the same things over and over, or he answers questions totally unrelated to the questions he's being asked about.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

I guess he's done with wearing those old Reebok boots.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/lWDV6RonBM/

He already looks ready to fight next Saturday.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/lWDV6RonBM/
> 
> He already looks ready to fight next Saturday.


If I had the money I'd buy one of his snake skin trunks. They're pretty sick.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Footage of Floyd sparring


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Day 4 of camp


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Day 4 of camp


Ripping a lot of body shots.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Ripping a lot of body shots.


He will follow Khan's blueprint


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The first official fight for May 3rd will be

Lucas Matthysse vs Fidel Maldonado Jr.
http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...delmaldonado-jr-agreed-to-for-may-3-undercard

Mayweather, Schaefer, Khan and Broner all want the later 2 to be on the card as well against other opponents. I'm hearing Broner vs Carlos Molina (one that fought Khan) right now though.

Also Victor Ortiz will be on the untelevised card


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit event. I'm not buying this card and probably won't even stream it simply because it was marketed so God awfully. Floyd runs his mouth "I need 6 months to make a fight". Man, you announce this fight less than 8 weeks from the night...Floyd and GBP really fucked this event up. I'll pass and YT. I'm laughing about the prospect of Khan (or Garcia) still getting a shot in September. Sadly, no real opponent has emerged for Floyd this year. Pacquiao (and maybe Lara) are the last two relevant opponents for Floyd. Otherwise he's basically going to fight Maidana, Khan, and DSG...with the last fight likely being Thurman/Porter type guy.

Floyd's had a strong career and I don't expect him to be fighting these young, hungry guys at 37-38, but I would've preferred he gave us one last great performance (and I'm okay if it comes in 2015). I can't see myself getting excited for any of his fights in 2014 (and that's b/c there's no challenging opponent out there)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> The first official fight for May 3rd will be
> 
> Lucas Matthysse vs Fidel Maldonado Jr.
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...delmaldonado-jr-agreed-to-for-may-3-undercard
> ...


Looking good already tbh, Matthysse being in the card adds a lot to the undercard.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The first official fight for May 3rd will be
> 
> Lucas Matthysse vs Fidel Maldonado Jr.
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...delmaldonado-jr-agreed-to-for-may-3-undercard
> ...


Thanks for the keeping this thread going, B.

Great news on securing Matthysse. If Broner is the other fight, then it's increasingly unlikely Khan will feature on there. Otherwise the card will be too expensive.

And dude, have you got a source for the Ortiz bit?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Shit event. I'm not buying this card and probably won't even stream it simply because it was marketed so God awfully. Floyd runs his mouth "I need 6 months to make a fight". Man, you announce this fight less than 8 weeks from the night...Floyd and GBP really fucked this event up. I'll pass and YT. I'm laughing about the prospect of Khan (or Garcia) still getting a shot in September. Sadly, no real opponent has emerged for Floyd this year. Pacquiao (and maybe Lara) are the last two relevant opponents for Floyd. Otherwise he's basically going to fight Maidana, Khan, and DSG...with the last fight likely being Thurman/Porter type guy.
> 
> Floyd's had a strong career and I don't expect him to be fighting these young, hungry guys at 37-38, but I would've preferred he gave us one last great performance (and I'm okay if it comes in 2015). I can't see myself getting excited for any of his fights in 2014 (and that's b/c there's no challenging opponent out there)


If Broner and Matthysse are added, then one more ok name will make this a very good card. It's a shame none of the bouts are competitive ones, though. That I can agree with.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Thanks for the keeping this thread going, B.
> 
> Great news on securing Matthysse. If Broner is the other fight, then it's increasingly unlikely Khan will feature on there. Otherwise the card will be too expensive.
> 
> And dude, have you got a source for the Ortiz bit?


No prob and yeah, I'm glad to see Matthysse back in the ring. Mattthysse and Broner are always in entertaining fights. I heard the Ortiz news from a thread on boxingscene
http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=630774


Vic said:


> Looking good already tbh, Matthysse being in the card adds a lot to the undercard.


can't wait to see this again


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No prob and yeah, I'm glad to see Matthysse back in the ring. Mattthysse and Broner are always in entertaining fights. I heard the Ortiz news from a thread on boxingscene
> http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=630774


Hmm, only read the first few posts, but I doubt Ortiz will be on there. He got his ass knocked out only a month or so ago, so who knows where his mind is at the moment. Can't see him recovering quick enough to feature in May.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Still looking like a movie or sports bar night for me. Hard to shell out $60 plus food to host a fight party when the main event seems so predictable, a wide UD.

But GBP tends to add some undercard fight that really intrigues me, and the names being bantered around are interesting.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Hmm, only read the first few posts, but I doubt Ortiz will be on there. He got his ass knocked out only a month or so ago, so who knows where his mind is at the moment. Can't see him recovering quick enough to feature in May.


yeah good point. Leon sent me that a couple weeks ago and I didn't do too much digging into it


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

chino arriving in cali.....


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

chino and robert start training, he looks almost as heavy as robert


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Chino in the house!


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Never seen a fight at the movie theater.. Just recently my cousin made a friend at a movie theater, and he hooks us up and we been watching a bunch of new movies for free like we own it. I wonder if we can do that with the fight. That'd be perfect. Hope it comes to the theater. How can I find out if the fight is available to a certain theater? That'd be some awesome shit!!!


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Actually, it turns out Khan may feature on the card after all.

There might be a Khan-Collazo announcement this week.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like Mares wont be on this card if AB, Matthysse and khan are on it. Talks of Guerrero signing with AL, if khan/thurman n Guerrero can happen that would be way better than Collazo. This could be a great card especially if maidana actually goes for broke the main event will entertaining too.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Just in case people were worried about Floyd's legs for this fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

icebergisonfire said:


> Just in case people were worried about Floyd's legs for this fight.


This doesn't mean they won't buckle if Maidana lands (Floyd always looks good in these vids, he is a great athlete), especially one of those shots behind the ear. lets be real here Maidana's only chance is too hurt Floyd at some point, he ain't winning with his boxing skills.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

shenmue said:


> This doesn't mean they won't buckle if Maidana lands (Floyd always looks good in these vids, he is a great athlete), especially one of those shots behind the ear. lets be real here Maidana's only chance is too hurt Floyd at some point, he ain't winning with his boxing skills.


You optimistic about our guy ?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> You optimistic about our guy ?


About as optimistic as i can be Vic, i hope for the best but expect a Floyd UD but feel Maidana will do more damage than Canelo or RG did. Maidana can do it but what an upset and night that would be. I expect him to unlike Canelo go balls out and try to make it a dog fight, hurt Floyd early and hope for the best, even if it gets him countered all night and possibly stopped. War Chino anyway ha.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

shenmue said:


> About as optimistic as i can be Vic, i hope for the best but expect a Floyd UD but feel Maidana will do more damage than Canelo or RG did. Maidana can do it but what an upset and night that would be. I expect him to unlike Canelo go balls out and try to make it a dog fight, hurt Floyd early and hope for the best, even if it gets him countered all night and possibly stopped. War Chino anyway ha.


I think it will look like Floyd vs Hatton, Maidana will make it tough in the first part of the time, Mayweather will adapt and stop him in the later rounds....hey, I don´t like to say that but that´s how I see the fight when I imagine it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> I think it will look like Floyd vs Hatton, Maidana will make it tough in the first part of the time, Mayweather will adapt and stop him in the later rounds....hey, I don´t like to say that but that´s how I see the fight when I imagine it.


I see it similar as well so no need to feel bad ha. However i doubt Floyd will get the stoppage, he isn't that aggressive in his attacks anymore and usually just lands 1 shot at a time and moves and with having brittle hands now isn't that big of a puncher. Maybe if Maidana gases really and in the later rounds which could happen.

I May sound negative but i am in War Maidana's team, will be supporting Chino for the upset and trust me it will be an upset if it happens not like the Broner fight even though 99% of experts picked broner to win easy. With Maidana having game changing power and improvement with Garcia there is a slim chance. I'm not one of those who say Maidana has zero chance and I've seen many of them.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> I think it will look like Floyd vs Hatton, Maidana will make it tough in the first part of the time, Mayweather will adapt and stop him in the later rounds....hey, I don´t like to say that but that´s how I see the fight when I imagine it.


Vic, it'll look nothing like the Hatton fight mate. Ricky had phenomenal foot speed, and that gave him a platform to build offense and have some say in the distance negotiations with Mayweather. Maidana has no such tool for negotiation, and he's likely to get severely punished because of it.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

If Maidana's plan is to try and rush Floyd and bang him out with "power" he's going to get fucked up, simple and plain. I hope for his sake, he and Robert put more thought into their strategy than some of the cats on this forum. Of all the plans available, this is the worst one of them all...IMHO.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> If Maidana's plan is to try and rush Floyd and bang him out with "power" he's going to get fucked up, simple and plain. I hope for his sake, he and Robert put more thought into their strategy than some of the cats on this forum. Of all the plans available, this is the worst one of them all...IMHO.


Its better than waiting to counter all night and stall like canelo did trying to out box the boxer. Maidana obviously has to do this smartly and not recklessly but being aggressive and bringing the fight to Floyd hoping he lands a hurtful shot/combo is MAIDANA'S Best tactic, not the smart and right tactic for most but it is for Maidana. You have to play to Maidana's strength as a coach and that is him hurting dudes. He has zero chance of winning a skilled chess style Boxing contest vs Floyd, he can win an ugly dogfight though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/lt41p0x3RO/

floyd on the rope


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> If Maidana's plan is to try and rush Floyd and bang him out with "power" he's going to get fucked up, simple and plain. I hope for his sake, he and Robert put more thought into their strategy than some of the cats on this forum. Of all the plans available, this is the worst one of them all...IMHO.


There are no good plans for Maidana. He might as well follow the old saying "dance with the girl who brought ya" and try to bang away. I get what you're saying, but looking at the other options they are worse.

Jab and move? Not with his footspeed.
Counter? See the Canelo fight.

There needs to be some thought as to how to get inside to bang, though. I liked the way Marco feinted high then threw low against Broner. Then later he would reverse that.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> If Maidana's plan is to try and rush Floyd and bang him out with "power" he's going to get fucked up, simple and plain. I hope for his sake, he and Robert put more thought into their strategy than some of the cats on this forum. Of all the plans available, this is the worst one of them all...IMHO.


I don't think it would be a stupid thing for Marcos to start out like he did in the Broner fight. Need to make Floyd uncomfortable...boxing him won't do that. He's pretty comfortable on the ropes too, but for a guy with Marcos skill level...aggression on the ropes might be his only chance at catching Floyd off-guard/making him a bit uncomfortable.

This fight should be very one-sided and it should end in a stoppage, but I can also it see it being like 10-2 or 9-3 and Floyd just rolls to a UD with Marcos going into survival mode.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd prepping to spar


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope he release a 60 seconds clip of that sparring session, but i doubt he will.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Floyd spars with middleweights and light heavies, whatever 'power' marcos is bringing will not be worth discussing. I'm glad he's here though, PBF is long overdue for putting someone on their ass and making them stay there.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Any truth to the Khan Collazo rumors?

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ben Thompson is guessing it'll be

Floyd Mayweather vs. Marcos Maidana
Amir Khan vs. Luis Collazo
Adrien Broner vs. Carlos Molina
J'Leon Love vs. Marco Antonio Periban

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article16445.html

The card is aight. I'm interested in every fight, but none are too mouth watering


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ben Thompson is guessing it'll be
> 
> Floyd Mayweather vs. Marcos Maidana
> Amir Khan vs. Luis Collazo
> ...


I'm cool with this


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Carpe Diem said:


>


Pink gloves a gift from Ellerbe.

:lol:


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Has Floyd met Maidana face to face yet? There was no multi-city presscon.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


>


damn I like that shit. They're working on Floyd getting power on that jab and pushing off the back foot. This is a nice video to show anybody who believes Floyd doesn't do real padwork or just does the routined stuff


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

...


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Actually, it turns out Khan may feature on the card after all.
> 
> There might be a Khan-Collazo announcement this week.


I know these things take time but I wish they would speed up the announcements. Khan vs Collazo is a good fight though, both will bring it.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

KO_VALEV said:


> Has Floyd met Maidana face to face yet? There was no multi-city presscon.


This fight has been promoted horribly so far, I think Showtime/CBS is trying not spend too much money on marketing the fight with hopes that the fight sells well so they can make a decent profit.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Blanco said:


> This fight has been promoted horribly so far, I think Showtime/CBS is trying not spend too much money on marketing the fight with hopes that the fight sells well so they can make a decent profit.


they are most likely planning on doing a marketing charge at the end of march madness, around the final 4 or elite eight.....have floyd on CBS and at basketball games and what not


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

not sure if this was posted but its a little 15 second clip of floyd sparring, posted on my birthday March 7th of course....


__
http://instagr.am/p/lWNBNkR3Rb/


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> About as optimistic as i can be Vic, i hope for the best but expect a Floyd UD but feel Maidana will do more damage than Canelo or RG did. Maidana can do it but what an upset and night that would be. I expect him to unlike Canelo go balls out and try to make it a dog fight, hurt Floyd early and hope for the best, even if it gets him countered all night and possibly stopped. War Chino anyway ha.


Man I just overall completely disagree with this idea. He would be better served to be patient and bang Floyd's body, try and land a few shots per round early. Maybe get lucky and cause some swelling or a cut, then try and pressure him harder late. If he comes out "balls to the wall", he going to burn all his energy while Floyd is completely fresh and on point, while getting tagged and damaged, by mid fight he's going to be spent and take a stupid ass whooping the rest of the way in. If those shots from SSM didnt knock Floyd down...Maidana damn sure isn't going to knock him out with one shot. I mean lets be real, he couldn't hurt Alexander, he couldn't stop Khan, he didnt stop Broner, he isn't KOing Floyd with a one punch type knockout.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Man I just overall completely disagree with this idea. He would be better served to be patient and bang Floyd's body, try and land a few shots per round early. Maybe get lucky and cause some swelling or a cut, then try and pressure him harder late. If he comes out "balls to the wall", he going to burn all his energy while Floyd is completely fresh and on point, while getting tagged and damaged, by mid fight he's going to be spent and take a stupid ass whooping the rest of the way in. If those shots from SSM didnt knock Floyd down...Maidana damn sure isn't going to knock him out with one shot. I mean lets be real, he couldn't hurt Alexander, he couldn't stop Khan, he didnt stop Broner, he isn't KOing Floyd with a one punch type knockout.


Obviously he has to pace himself and not shoot his load early, but i still think he is best served to try and hurt Floyd early and i never said he will KO Floyd with one shot, it could happen but i feel he needs to wear Mayweather down throughout the fight. My main point was that i want to see Maidana be aggressive (smartly though) unlike Canelo who tried to box too much and counter. That isn't Maidana's style, he is better when he brings the fight. In saying all of this Floyd just might be too good but its better for Maidana to fight to his strengths to give himself the best chance.

Maidana himself as said he will bring the fight and be aggressive, he also believes its his best shot.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Obviously he has to pace himself and not shoot his load early, but i still think he is best served to try and hurt Floyd early and i never said he will KO Floyd with one shot, it could happen but i feel he needs to wear Mayweather down throughout the fight. My main point was that i want to see Maidana be aggressive (smartly though) unlike Canelo who tried to box too much and counter. That isn't Maidana's style, he is better when he brings the fight. In saying all of this Floyd just might be too good but its better for Maidana to fight to his strengths to give himself the best chance.
> 
> Maidana himself as said he will bring the fight and be aggressive, he also believes its his best shot.


I feel you, and I guess I would have to agree to an extent. This is why I wasn't crazy about Maidana as the opponent because he has one shot, and it's simply not going to work, as to where I think Khan's speed and ability to fight on the outside using a fast accurate jab would have made for a much more competitive fight. That said I hope Chino can make it competitive but I just don't see it. That's why they fight the fights though...anything can happen on a given night.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I feel you, and I guess I would have to agree to an extent. This is why I wasn't crazy about Maidana as the opponent because he has one shot, and it's simply not going to work, as to where I think Khan's speed and ability to fight on the outside using a fast accurate jab would have made for a much more competitive fight. That said I hope Chino can make it competitive but I just don't see it. That's why they fight the fights though...anything can happen on a given night.


I also fear a non competitive Floyd UD but not just because of Maidana but because of Floyd's greatness, we got that in the JMM, RG and Canelo fights but i really do think Maidana has a chance of doing better than those if his words are to be believed and that he is going to treat this as his one shot at beating an ATG and making history in beating Floyd and he is willing to take the fight to him. Khan to me at least is past his peak, physical peak especially and looks a shot fighter, his trainer Hunter doesn't impress me and i would have had no interest in the current Khan vs Floyd as after a few rounds this speed that Khan has would start to be timed by Floyd and i see Khan getting stopped. If he starts looking good at 147 then maybe.

In this fight i don't think there is much middle ground, either Maidana does better than expected or he gets 100 % dominated and tooled ha. I think he does better than expected but we shall see.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> not sure if this was posted but its a little 15 second clip of floyd sparring, posted on my birthday March 7th of course....
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/lWNBNkR3Rb/


*15 second clip of Floyd on the heavy bag.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

On the scene

WBA welterweight champion Marcos Maidana (35-3, 31KOs) views Adrien Broner as a physically stronger fighter than Floyd Mayweather Jr. (45-0, 26KOs), the WBC champion at 147. Their unification takes place on May 3rd at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.

Broner was being pushed as the second coming of Mayweather. The two fighters are close friends. The push of Broner hit an Argentine brick wall when Maidana dropped him twice and won a twelve round unanimous decision to capture Broner's WBA title at the Alamodome in San Antonio, Texas.

"I am going to train well, I am going to go out there and fight without fear and without respecting him. There are many boxers that when they are in the ring with Floyd, they are afraid. He is not going to intimidate me. I want to beat him. Canelo Álvarez did not go after him. He didn't do anything and allowed [Mayweather] to work. I always go out to press my rival, to corner him and to unload my punches, and with Mayweather I am going to do the same," Maidana said.

"I believe that Mayweather is not as strong as Broner. He is a better boxer [than Broner] but I think that he is not as strong. I believe that, because [during our fight] Broner felt very strong and I do not see Mayweather being [strong] like that. Also, Mayweather often goes against the ropes and that's where he's in danger [of getting hit with punches]."


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

icebergisonfire said:


> On the scene
> 
> WBA welterweight champion Marcos Maidana (35-3, 31KOs) views Adrien Broner as a physically stronger fighter than Floyd Mayweather Jr. (45-0, 26KOs), the WBC champion at 147. Their unification takes place on May 3rd at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


Floyd is strong and Maidana will find that out fairly quickly i believe, but i do like pretty much everything else he says as its the right attitude to have and yes Floyd being on the ropes vs Maidana would be good for Chino i think.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> On the scene
> 
> WBA welterweight champion Marcos Maidana (35-3, 31KOs) views Adrien Broner as a physically stronger fighter than Floyd Mayweather Jr. (45-0, 26KOs), the WBC champion at 147. Their unification takes place on May 3rd at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


Smh...well Marcos is entitled to his opinion, but I hope this is some sort of smokescreen. I just can't/don't believe Maidana or more importantly Garcia believe Floyd isn't strong, and I hope they aren't underestimating Floyd's toughness, when cornered Floyd will fight and can be a rough physical guy. The way Maidana is talking I believe he is going to end up getting stopped, perhaps Garcia is able to sort him out in camp, but right now he sounds ignorant and unprepared for this kind of fight. Jmo.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Carpe Diem said:


>


Floyd's going low a lot... he planning on slowing down Maidana with borderline and hip shots? I think he said Canelo hurt him with a hip shot.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Smh...well Marcos is entitled to his opinion, but I hope this is some sort of smokescreen. I just can't/don't believe Maidana or more importantly Garcia believe Floyd isn't strong, and I hope they aren't underestimating Floyd's toughness, when cornered Floyd will fight and can be a rough physical guy. The way Maidana is talking I believe he is going to end up getting stopped, perhaps Garcia is able to sort him out in camp, but right now he sounds ignorant and unprepared for this kind of fight. Jmo.


Its weird, i don't think Maidana can have an opinion on who's stronger until he fights both, its all talk anyway just to sell a fight. BTW Maidana has said for years that if he ever fights Floyd he would rather get stopped than lose a UD to him, he has said that his tactic vs him would be to be aggressive and to go for the KO as too many of his opponents in his opinion show Floyd too much respect. I can see why you feel a Floyd KO is possible.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Floyd outmuscled Mosley, threw him around in the clinches. Floyd is probably the strongest welterweight. Not hardest hitting, but in terms of being able to push and muscle people around.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


>


Floyd is so damn fluid


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd is so damn fluid


How does he look anymore fluid than anyone else doing a relaxed heavy bag session?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> How does he look anymore fluid than anyone else doing a relaxed heavy bag session?


well if you want to compare it to his copy cat


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> Floyd outmuscled Mosley, threw him around in the clinches. Floyd is probably the strongest welterweight. Not hardest hitting, but in terms of being able to push and muscle people around.


Ortiz is really strong too. I don't think Floyd is the strongest, but he gets thrown under the bus a lot without reason. Floyd's clearly pretty strong as he backs his opponents up often in fights (considering his opponents are always larger than him). Very important anecdote: Maidana is not much bigger than Floyd, so Floyd's "feather-fists" are going to feel much less feathery on Mayday.

Chino might be stronger than Floyd (don't know for sure), but he's insane if he thinks he's going to be successful attacking Floyd like he did Broner. Floyd will tie him up and *IMMEDIATELY* move to uppercuts @ the body. As we've seen throughout basically every Chino fight, he is very susceptible to gassing and being worn down through the body.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> How does he look anymore fluid than anyone else doing a relaxed heavy bag session?


His form and technique are significantly better than anyone I've seen (maybe aside from Ward). For example, your boy Pac looks like shit on the heavy bag. He's much better suited doing mitt exercises


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> well if you want to compare it to his copy cat


:rofl

Holy shit @ all the nuthuggers talking in the background...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Difference between Floyd doing this and Broner/Canelo is that Floyd can mix in that great footwork


__
http://instagr.am/p/l6g19zR3YE/


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ben Thompson is guessing it'll be
> 
> Floyd Mayweather vs. Marcos Maidana
> Amir Khan vs. Luis Collazo
> ...





KWilson71 said:


> I'm cool with this


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

in the build-up to the guerrero fight, one of floyd's sparring partners said that floyd was inhumanly strong. i think he's much stronger than people think. he has a very solid core. he's probably stronger than maidana. strength and punching power are two different things. that said, i dont think any of that will matter. i see floyd moving around a lot in this fight, jabbing to the body a lot. maidana hits hard, but he doesn't move particularly well. if floyd can keep him moving and constantly disrupt his rhythm, it should be easy work for floyd.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

*Haroon khan* ‏@*harrykingkhan*  6s It's official @*AmirKingKhan* v Collazo May 3 on the Mayweather card at MGM arena Las Vegas

War Khan!
This fight will be better than the main event


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner vs Molina is a shit fight lets be honest. Was hoping for alot better considering the talent at 140-147, its not good enough for this undercard. As for J Leon Love, guy was done for PEDs last I heard. Another TMT bum that doesn't deserve a Mayweather undercard. 

Considering the fight is such a mismatch its a very poor undercard and they're clearly wrapping up Khan and Broner so they can fight Floyd also. Khan, Broner and Garcia, the end of Floyds career is looking like a very damp squib.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Ben Thompson is guessing it'll be
> 
> Floyd Mayweather vs. Marcos Maidana
> Amir Khan vs. Luis Collazo
> ...


That's a shit ppv imo. Maidana v Mayweather is decent at best for a ppv header. It will be very one sided. Collazo v Khan is ok and the other two are crap fights.

Mares v Santa Cruz
Broner v Khan v Mathysse


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Broner vs Molina is a shit fight lets be honest. Was hoping for alot better considering the talent at 140-147, its not good enough for this undercard. As for J Leon Love, guy was done for PEDs last I heard. Another TMT bum that doesn't deserve a Mayweather undercard.
> 
> Considering the fight is such a mismatch its a very poor undercard and they're clearly wrapping up Khan and Broner so they can fight Floyd also. Khan, Broner and Garcia, the end of Floyds career is looking like a very damp squib.


Periban vs Love isn't a mismatch at all


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner vs Molina is a bullshit fight

is that really the best he can do???

Alright, I understand, he is coming off a loss where he got rocked.....but damn man.....at least take on Hank Lundy, or Josesito Lopez, or Selcuk Aydin....


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Pathetic card. Why not Broner vs Mathysse or if he is in need of an easier fight then Peterson. Fighting Molina is worthless.

The main event is damn poor but whats more worrying is that if Khan beats Collazo he fights Mayweather in September. One win over a poor welterweight gets you a fight against the champion because he wont make fights with Bradley or Pacquaio?

Boxing is such a frustrating sport. Mayweather will be fighting nobody of note until he retires now, may as well not fight at all.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner vs Carlos Molina ? Thought he was going for John Molina....

Khan vs Collazo makes the card alright as a whole.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Pathetic card. Why not Broner vs Mathysse or if he is in need of an easier fight then Peterson. Fighting Molina is worthless.
> 
> The main event is damn poor but whats more worrying is that if Khan beats Collazo he fights Mayweather in September. One win over a poor welterweight gets you a fight against the champion because he wont make fights with Bradley or Pacquaio?
> 
> Boxing is such a frustrating sport. Mayweather will be fighting nobody of note until he retires now, may as well not fight at all.


I doubt he fights Khan even if he beats Collazo......and Bradley willingly signed a TR extension, so its obvious he doesn't want the fight... Pacquiao....not even getting into that


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I doubt he fights Khan even if he beats Collazo......and Bradley willingly signed a TR extension, so its obvious he doesn't want the fight... Pacquiao....not even getting into that


Why on earth should it matter who your promoter is as to if a fight can happen? With the money on the table ANY fight can be made. But for some reason as fans we just say okay take my money to fight chumps instead.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Broner vs Molina is a bullshit fight
> 
> is that really the best he can do???
> 
> Alright, I understand, he is coming off a loss where he got rocked.....but damn man.....at least take on Hank Lundy, or Josesito Lopez, or Selcuk Aydin....


according to a FightHype article a month ago, they said the opponent Broner get greatly depends on where he's placed on the card. The lower he is, the lower quality and cost of his opponent.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Why on earth should it matter who your promoter is as to if a fight can happen? With the money on the table ANY fight can be made. But for some reason as fans we just say okay take my money to fight chumps instead.


it doesn't matter to @FloydPatterson so idk why you're directly your frustration to him. It does matter to Arum, Schaefer and Mayweather though. Mayweather doesn't want to do business with Arum and Arum doesn't want anything to do with GBP. Thus the fight can't happen


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> it doesn't matter to @FloydPatterson so idk why you're directly your frustration to him. It does matter to Arum, Schaefer and Mayweather though. Mayweather doesn't want to do business with Arum and Arum doesn't want anything to do with GBP. Thus the fight can't happen


Was just replying to him pal, venting basically :smile


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> according to a FightHype article a month ago, they said the opponent Broner get greatly depends on where he's placed on the card. The lower he is, the lower quality and cost of his opponent.


I don't think he should be on the card at all, but I understand that he is a huge name now, so selling him will be a big opportunity to get the PPV buys. They better advertise this well


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Why on earth should it matter who your promoter is as to if a fight can happen? With the money on the table ANY fight can be made. But for some reason as fans we just say okay take my money to fight chumps instead.


If you turn down a fight for 40 Million, its clear you don't want to fight....but thats a discussion for a different day


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Periban vs Love isn't a mismatch at all


I meant Mayweather - Maidana being the mismatch !


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Was just replying to him pal, venting basically :smile


I got ya, it's understandable man. :yep so many fights down the crapper Santa Cruz/Rigo, Donaire/Mares, Mayweather/Bradley, GGG/Quillin


FloydPatterson said:


> I don't think he should be on the card at all, but I understand that he is a huge name now, so selling him will be a big opportunity to get the PPV buys. They better advertise this well


yeah I agree. If he has to fight a bad opponent, then he should just fight the week before and headline against a better opponent 


Mugsy said:


> I meant Mayweather - Maidana being the mismatch !


oh you're right :yep


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Periban vs Love isn't a mismatch at all


But the point is, none of Floyd's fighters should be fighting on his PPV card, let alone the televised part. J'leon is an ESPN fighter at best. I think it would've been better to at least have a Mexican boxer on the undercard since Mexicans are the majority of fans who buys Floyd's PPV.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ben Thompson is guessing it'll be
> 
> Floyd Mayweather vs. Marcos Maidana
> Amir Khan vs. Luis Collazo
> ...


Just because I want to see what Maidana brings to the table I will likely go to theatres... But man that card is pure shit... This card will bomb with a card like that.

I hope they restructure it

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

how in the hell is adrian broner fighting carlos molina for the ibf 154 belt? 

adrian is not ranked at 154. 

after losing to maidana he shouldnt even be top ten ranked at 147

was carlos stripped of his belt?

fucking cotto fighting 160 sergio after losing two of three at 154 and now broner fighting molina?

these fucking clowns are turning boxing into the wwe.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how in the hell is adrian broner fighting carlos molina for the ibf 154 belt?
> 
> adrian is not ranked at 154.
> 
> ...


Carlos molina Khan's left overs

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how in the hell is adrian broner fighting carlos molina for the ibf 154 belt?
> 
> adrian is not ranked at 154.
> 
> ...


Different Carlos Molina.
http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=394398&cat=boxer


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Different Carlos Molina.
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=394398&cat=boxer


im so down on boxing right now i just assumed the worst.

i still cant figure out how you can lose two wide UD losses at 154, beat a fighter who is not top ten at 154 let alone 160, and then find yourself fighting for the lineal and wbc mw title while not holding any belt at any weight


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im so down on boxing right now i just assumed the worst.
> 
> i still cant figure out how you can lose two wide UD losses at 154, beat a fighter who is not top ten at 154 let alone 160, and then find yourself fighting for the lineal and wbc mw title while not holding any belt at any weight


It's easy to assume the worst in the world of boxing. It's what we have to deal with all too often. :smile


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Meh. The undercard didn't shape up to be what it could've been. Good names in Khan and Broner but not particularly endearing match-ups. I have no interest in J'Leon at all and he doesn't deserve all the chances he gets. Periban could make it a good fight though.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Meh. The undercard didn't shape up to be what it could've been. Good names in Khan and Broner but not particularly endearing match-ups. I have no interest in J'Leon at all and he doesn't deserve all the chances he gets. Periban could make it a good fight though.


That's the only intriguing fight for me and it could be good. The rest are just there to make the names look good nothing competitive at all. Maybe Collazo stands a chance but that's because Khan is so unreliable not that Collazo is a great fighter.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone else getting sick of the constant negativity on boxing forums? It's like we are all wired to be negative assholes even when we are blessed with goodness.

I'm out, fellas. It's been a slice. :cheers


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

This is funny as hell






If you are rooting for Maidana, you will feel discouraged listening to this.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Not really relevant but not worth its own thread and didn't know where else to put it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not really relevant but not worth its own thread and didn't know where else to put it.


it seems he grew younger

slique&blak style is a fountain of youth. Floyd and Bernard can attest to that


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I love the undercard....I just wish Athletic Bastard was fighting a better opponent......


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it seems he grew younger
> 
> slique&blak style is a fountain of youth. Floyd and Bernard can attest to that


What happened to DANI....LEON???

:hey


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not really relevant but not worth its own thread and didn't know where else to put it.


may per view? Cmon :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Anyone else getting sick of the constant negativity on boxing forums? It's like we are all wired to be negative assholes even when we are blessed with goodness.
> 
> I'm out, fellas. It's been a slice. :cheers


man you've noticed this too?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Anyone else getting sick of the constant negativity on boxing forums? It's like we are all wired to be negative assholes even when we are blessed with goodness.
> 
> I'm out, fellas. It's been a slice. :cheers


It gets to be a bit much. I've started a couple "what a great year" type threads and they get half the replies a "this guy sucks" thread will get.

But please stick around. Losing good posters will make the problem worse, not better.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Mayweather talking crap


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

YO! The TMT socks that everyone has been clamoring about just dropped.....I JUST COPPED


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> YO! The TMT socks that everyone has been clamoring about just dropped.....I JUST COPPED


I might write TMT on my socks, "The Maidana Team".:bbb


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> YO! The TMT socks that everyone has been clamoring about just dropped.....I JUST COPPED


man those are nice as hell. I've still been dragging my feet on buying the TMT stuff :sad5

::yep I'm the cheapest guy you'll ever meet


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

TMT should put as much into being an actual PROMOTIONAL OUTFIT (Meaning being licensed to put on their own shows), as they are into being just a clothing line. TMT is nothing more then the equivalent of FMjr's record label.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> man those are nice as hell. I've still been dragging my feet on buying the TMT stuff :sad5
> 
> ::yep I'm the cheapest guy you'll ever meet


I make it a mission to buy one article of clothing 2 weeks before one of his fights....nothing over 60 bucks

I just had to get the socks though....they were 14 bucks


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

30 days out.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> 30 days out.


Hard work. PEDication baby


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

.Floyd looking great as he usually does. Maidana is also looking pretty good at this time as well, Ariza doing a fine job so far if you look at that ****** Ele Seckbach's you tube vids.. War Maidana as always.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

When they releasing all access? I need to get my may sr fix.

Floyd Tmt apparel sucks apart fom the odd shirt he could do much better, but his custom shit that was shown with the guy on fight hype was sick.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Maidana working with Ariza. Those planks are brutal. I've tried them with just the bosu ball and with just the swiss ball. Never both at once and I still struggled a lot


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Maidana working with Ariza. Those planks are brutal. I've tried them with just the bosu ball and with just the swiss ball. Never both at once and I still struggled a lot


From all the Maidana vids on YouTube that I've seen, it seems the plan is that they are training for a war, whether or not they can make it become a war is another thing all together though. it would be awesome to see Floyd involved in a dramatic fight, maybe even at times a slug fest but it doesn't happen for the most part in Floyd fights. Its Maidana only chance though or an early KO.

All Access part 1 is next Saturday, looking forward to it. War Maidana.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> When they releasing all access? I need to get my may sr fix.
> 
> Floyd Tmt apparel sucks apart fom the odd shirt he could do much better, but his custom shit that was shown with the guy on fight hype was sick.


Floyd just dropped this muscle tank last night....I like the red and black stars, but tanks are starting to go out of style again










back


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maidana working with Ariza. Those planks are brutal. I've tried them with just the bosu ball and with just the swiss ball. Never both at once and I still struggled a lot


Maidana is really getting to trabaja.....the amount of strength it takes to throw that medicine ball into the air that high.....

Not even gonna lie though, I can probably do more ab wheel rollouts than maidana, but that bosuball balance plank looks tough as fuck


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> From all the Maidana vids on YouTube that I've seen, it seems the plan is that they are training for a war, whether or not they can make it become a war is another thing all together though. it would be awesome to see Floyd involved in a dramatic fight, maybe even at times a slug fest but it doesn't happen for the most part in Floyd fights. Its Maidana only chance though or an early KO.
> 
> All Access part 1 is next Saturday, looking forward to it. War Maidana.


yeah I hope they're right about Maidana throwing 100 punches a round. Here's a clip of them training

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150391511074963


FloydPatterson said:


> Maidana is really getting to trabaja.....the amount of strength it takes to throw that medicine ball into the air that high.....
> 
> Not even gonna lie though, I can probably do more ab wheel rollouts than maidana, but that bosuball balance plank looks tough as fuck


that plank stuff has me screaming hernia :lol:


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Floyd just dropped this muscle tank last night....I like the red and black stars, but tanks are starting to go out of style again


Tanks are ok when you going to the gym but otherwise i hate them.

in my opinion both these tops look epic and make his clothing line look good http://themoneyteam.com/shop/shirt-money-beast - http://themoneyteam.com/shop/shirts-45. but then he or whoever runs this side of his business adds some bizarre shit that you would expect from a do it yourself tshirt/hoodie shop, stuff like this http://themoneyteam.com/shop/shirt-world-champion - http://themoneyteam.com/shop/outerwear-winners.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Tanks are ok when you going to the gym but otherwise i hate them.
> 
> in my opinion both these tops look epic and make his clothing line look good http://themoneyteam.com/shop/shirt-money-beast - http://themoneyteam.com/shop/shirts-45. but then he or whoever runs this side of his business adds some bizarre shit that you would expect from a do it yourself tshirt/hoodie shop, stuff like this http://themoneyteam.com/shop/shirt-world-champion - http://themoneyteam.com/shop/outerwear-winners.


that lion shirt is overpriced.....but TMT does make high quality tees


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> that lion shirt is overpriced.....but TMT does make high quality tees


That price is normal for a designer t shirt here in the uk.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

10 Second Sparring Clip of Floyd and A 168 lber...Floyd says he did 15 rounds of sparring the day this was filmed


__
http://instagr.am/p/mpYfSPR3cq/


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> That price is normal for a designer t shirt here in the uk.


The most expensive T shirt I've seen was around 50 bucks in the US, Collared Ralph Polos are in the 80+ range


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> 10 Second Sparring Clip of Floyd and A 168 lber...Floyd says he did 15 rounds of sparring the day this was filmed
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/mpYfSPR3cq/


damn I love it


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damn I love it


Triple Jab to the body!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Sick.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Segment 1: 




Segment 2: 




Segment 3: 




Segment 4:


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Segment 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Segment 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is cool


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I enjoyed those vids, thanks for the links....... oh and WAR Maidana!!!.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana sparring with Mikey Garcia


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I wish Floyd had done a live stream


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

ATrillionaire said:


>


The clinic is commence on May 3rd. The teacher will astonish another would be conqueror.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather training for Maidana. http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-mayweather-training-beast-mode-maidana--76993






























































More in the link...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Hard work....DEDICATION


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Floyd looking in top shape, taking Maidana seriously. Hope there's no excuses when Maidana drops him and maybe beats him. "he 37 doe".


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Was this on Ustream?


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


>


Floyd a G


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Mikey Garcia invited to Floyd's media workout:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This just doesn't compare


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Proper pad work..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Proper pad work..


not enough footwork and defense involved. Loads up too much. Not as fluid as Floyd :nod


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> not enough footwork and defense involved. Loads up too much. Not as fluid as Floyd :nod


Has a higher knock out percentage than Floyd Mayweather, has knocked guys out who out weigh him by stones, has a more leathal offense than Mayweather...:nod Oh yeh..? throws real punches.

David Haye pound for pound is a better offensive fighter than Floyd Mayweather, you need to face these facts. You are blatantly a teenager who watches too much MTV, and you are totally manipulated by the media......

Floyd Mayweather's next fight has been picked for a reason..? he needs exciting fight where he offensively gets his punches off......"HE NEEDS A STOPPAGE".

If Mayweather does not stop Maidana it underlines how weak his offence is compared to his defence.

*Note:* Atleast David Haye is throwing proper punches.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Has a higher knock out percentage than Floyd Mayweather, has knocked guys out who out weigh him by stones, has a more leathal offense than Mayweather...:nod
> 
> David Haye pound for pound is a better offensive fighter than Floyd Mayweather, you need to face these facts. You are blatantly a teenager who watches too much MTV, and you are totally manipulated by the media......
> 
> ...


Floyd Mayweather has much better footwork and defense than Haye. Much more accurate, better balance, better counterpunching, better stamina and more fluid and the mittwork reflects that

:good

45-0 > 26-2


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd Mayweather has much better footwork and defense than Haye. Much more accurate, better balance, better counterpunching, better stamina and more fluid and the mittwork reflects that
> 
> :good
> 
> 45-0 > 26-2


Could Mayweather beat Adonis Stevenson or Andre Ward..? Could he beat any of the top Cruiser weights....

Could Mayweather beat guys out weighing him by 2 stone on average..? No.

Pound for pound if you really break it down, David Haye has displayed his skills on a higher level! and to a higher intensity.

The pound for pound rankings are bias to smaller weight fighters, and media whores.

Now go away and watch some MTV.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

hmm look at these short punches. Look at this defense


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Could Mayweather beat Adonis Stevenson or Andre Ward..? Could he beat any of the top Cruiser weights....
> 
> Could Mayweather beat guys out weighing him by 2 stone on average..? No.
> 
> ...


:lol: what a shitty argument. Get a tampon bruh :hi:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


A lot of bums in there.

Just kidding, just kidding :lol: A lot of underrated fighters actually. Hatton is a underrated win and performance nowadays tbh. Floyd a G!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> A lot of bums in there.
> 
> Just kidding, just kidding :lol: A lot of underrated fighters actually. Hatton is a underrated win and performance nowadays tbh. Floyd a G!


:yep yeah I wonder how he'll be remembered in 10 years.

I know Jukko isn't that tough, but I really enjoyed this fight.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Proper pad work..


if there was ever a fighter who i really wanted to succeed then ended up hating, its that fucker.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep yeah I wonder how he'll be remembered in 10 years.
> 
> I know Jukko isn't that tough, but I really enjoyed this fight.


The way he beat Manfredy is quite impressive too, considering that Angel was on a great run.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Tony Weeks is the referee for the fight..

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/334891-tony-weeks-to-referee-floyd-mayweather-jr-marcos-maidana


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Start it at the 38:25 min mark.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Two TMT fighters suspended.

http://fighthype.com/news/article16809.html


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Vic said:


> The way he beat Manfredy is quite impressive too, considering that Angel was on a great run.


Premature stoppage. That's one fight of Money's that stands out in my mind. Bullshit stoppage. He was gonna still win, but bullshit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damn I like that shit. They're working on Floyd getting power on that jab and pushing off the back foot. This is a nice video to show anybody who believes Floyd doesn't do real padwork or just does the routined stuff


I forgot, this was a good video to show Primadonna Fool


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Sick Jacket, reminds me of GGG's robe


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Start it at the 38:25 min mark.


around 44:45 onwards is insane. Is Floyd actually getting better!!!! He looks insanely Fast


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep yeah I wonder how he'll be remembered in 10 years.
> 
> I know Jukko isn't that tough, but I really enjoyed this fight.


From 41:20. Pure class


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

fighters arriving now.....Athletic Bastard still hasn't taken off the Rick Ross disquise LOL


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner says he needs tips on how to beat maidana


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Broner says he needs tips on how to beat maidana


He just made losing sound cool. Bravo.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

ATrillionaire said:


> Two TMT fighters suspended.
> 
> http://fighthype.com/news/article16809.html


Fuck sake. Don't care about Arias, but Pearson is a talent. Missing out on an good opportunity for something so stupid.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Press conference live, right now motherfuckers :good


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Press conference live, right now motherfuckers :good


Thanks I was able to catch mayweather Not Maidana though...

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Doc said:


> Thanks I was able to catch mayweather Not Maidana though...
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Maidana was very quick, go to 1:00:00 in the video.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Press conference live, right now motherfuckers :good


Maidana's shiney tuxedo is hilarious

Who was Marcos quoting when he said i don't give a fuck about him? La Razo? 1 hour 40 seconds

Ellerby has been using a funhouse carnivale mirror to shave his goatee shit is crooked as Don King


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Press conference live, right now motherfuckers :good


Mayweather-Hopkins??

Maidana - I don't give a fuck
Mayweather - Gonna give you what you want, gonna show something I haven't shown before. No game plan, will find a way to win.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Maidana's shiney tuxedo is hilarious
> 
> *Who was Marcos quoting when he said i don't give a fuck about him? La Razo? 1 hour 40 seconds*
> 
> Ellerby has been using a funhouse carnivale mirror to shave his goatee shit is crooked as Don King


He was talking about Mayweather, saying he knows how good Mayweather is and doesn't give a fuck


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Maidana's shiney tuxedo is hilarious
> 
> Who was Marcos quoting when he said i don't give a fuck about him? La Razo? 1 hour 40 seconds
> 
> Ellerby has been using a funhouse carnivale mirror to shave his goatee shit is crooked as Don King


 @Bogotazo can translate better than me.....not sure if I´m correct, I think he says "Como dice la raza acá, a mí....something" ("how la raza says here..I don´t give a fuck about him" I guess) I don´t understand what he says exactly.....


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> @*Bogotazo* can translate better than me.....not sure if I´m correct, I think he says "Como dice la raza acá, a mí....something" ("how la raza says here..I don´t give a fuck about him" I guess) I don´t understand what he says exactly.....


La Raza basically means "the race" as in latinos,hispanics etc.

So he was basically saying "Like my people say, I dont give a fuck about him.".


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yeah "La Raza" = Latinos. Surprised he uses it so often, as I've heard Mexicans use it the most.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah "La Raza" = Latinos. Surprised he uses it so often, as I've heard Mexicans use it the most.


He has been using a bunch of Mexican slang since working with Robert Garcia, the gym is full of Mexicans so its rubbing off I guess.

I actually think he is trying to get Mexicans to buy the fight, he has said "I have the Mexican support" at least 50 times in all the interviews iv seen lol


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> La Raza basically means "the race" as in latinos,hispanics etc.
> 
> So he was basically saying "Like my people say, I dont give a fuck about him.".





Bogotazo said:


> Yeah "La Raza" = Latinos. Surprised he uses it so often, as I've heard Mexicans use it the most.


Yeah, I figured it meant this when Contursi talked about it too.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

All Access Ep 3 was pretty good


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Press conference live, right now motherfuckers :good


"Pero como dice la raza, a mi me vale madre ese guey!" :lol:

Ahahaa fucking Maidana killed it with that line! He's slowly becoming a Mejicano!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I think it will be harder for floyd than most think.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Julio Cesar Chavez said in Los Golpes that he thinks Maidana is harder than Cotto was in 2012 for Floyd, stylistically.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Julio Cesar Chavez said in Los Golpes that he thinks Maidana is harder than Cotto was in 2012 for Floyd, stylistically.


Chavez Sr doesn't bullshit either he's always on point about his opinions.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Doc said:


> Chavez Sr doesn't bullshit either he's always on point about his opinions.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


I agree. He says that in his view Maidana is tougher because he is less technical, he throws in ways that makes things harder. And it´s true, if you face guys that are efficient in unusual ways it gets harder indeed. Cotto was not news for Floyd in this aspect.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Jeff Mayweather article

http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2014/04/jeff_mayweather.html


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> Julio Cesar Chavez said in Los Golpes that he thinks Maidana is harder than Cotto was in 2012 for Floyd, stylistically.


disagree with Cesar

argentine is too damn easy to hit

Floyd eats those guys up


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> I agree. He says that in his view Maidana is tougher because he is less technical, he throws in ways that makes things harder. And it´s true, if you face guys that are efficient in unusual ways it gets harder indeed. Cotto was not news for Floyd in this aspect.


I watched the Cotto fight a few days ago and i was surprised to see how often Cotto had Floyd on the ropes, problem is that most of the time Cotto would just throw a weak jab and then move back, it was weird because when he let his hands go he had success, he landed shots. He was too cautious and i think Maidana wont be which will make for excitement.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> I agree. He says that in his view Maidana is tougher because he is less technical, he throws in ways that makes things harder. And it´s true, if you face guys that are efficient in unusual ways it gets harder indeed. Cotto was not news for Floyd in this aspect.


This is interesting. Especially considering Marcos has miles of heart. Even if he gets caught, he's going to get up and fight...like he's always done. People saying Floyd is going to stop this guy are just insane. Floyd's going to get another UD where he shows why defense matters and technique is important, but I just can't see him stopping Maidana.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Cool pic, Ruslan's fav fighter is Maidana so i hope he gets a pic with him as well.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim, Peter, Mr Watson, Thurman, Espinosa, and our very own SC native Paul Williams in vegas

Thurman has some gorgeous hair


__
http://instagr.am/p/net0qOLQkw/


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter and Iron Mike


__
http://instagr.am/p/ne9dk4rQht/


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter and Ruslan and Badou Jack


__
http://instagr.am/p/ne8OWcLQg9/


__
http://instagr.am/p/ne8j2KLQhK/


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Al Bernstein´s preview.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a good video

Al and Chris are right about Khan-Collazo.....Both guys can't underestimate one another.


Why do we not have a little CHB Google Hangout before big fights?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Why do we not have a little CHB Google Hangout before big fights?


Could be fun.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Grant Worldwide Boxing Gloves that Floyd Mayweather will be using tomorrow night!!!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Grant Worldwide Boxing Gloves that Floyd Mayweather will be using tomorrow night!!!


Floyd gonna be rocking them Mexican colors tomorrow night!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> This is a good video
> 
> Al and Chris are right about Khan-Collazo.....Both guys can't underestimate one another.
> 
> Why do we not have a little CHB Google Hangout before big fights?


Not a bad idea


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone know what color gloves Floyd will have on?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Does anyone know what color gloves Floyd will have on?


Mexico according to your friend bball


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Ortiz' thoughts on Mayweather/Maidana atsch


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Mexico according to your friend bball


Thanks. I was hoping he'd use green and black this time around.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Ortiz' thoughts on Mayweather/Maidana atsch


That's another dumbAZZ story

Ortiz is a dumb story factory



Carpe Diem said:


> Thanks. I was hoping he'd use green and black this time around.


yea it strange how he hasn't had a green themed outfit yet even though his name is $


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Ortiz' thoughts on Mayweather/Maidana atsch


:lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Chavez Sr doesn't bullshit either he's always on point about his opinions.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Chavez Sr was spot on again! :good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Chavez Sr was spot on again! :good


sure was


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Chavez Sr was spot on again! :good


Indeed, Zopi.:deal


----------

